# Ainge Chasing SAR?



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

According to ESPN's Marc Stein, Danny Ainge is trying REALLY HARD to acquire SAR from POR.



> And that Boston's Danny Ainge continues to chase Portland's Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Hard. So hard that the Celtics might soon be landing 'Reef in a trade.


ESPN 

What could BOS REALISTICALLY offer that is better than a potential Wally & Olowokandi deal?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's in the Blazers' BLOG, too.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Portland trades:
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes)
SG Derek Anderson (13.6 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.5 apg in 35.5 minutes) 

Portland receives:
SG Paul Pierce (22.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 38.7 minutes)
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: +0.8 ppg, +0.1 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 

Boston trades:
SG Paul Pierce (22.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 38.7 minutes)
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 

Boston receives:
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games)
SG Derek Anderson (13.6 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.5 apg in 51 games) 

Change in team outlook: -0.8 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

:whoknows:

It's the only deal I can come up with that even somewhat works. Long contracts coming back to the Blazers.

PBF


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Well we know Ainge isn't afraid to make stupid moves, and trading Pierce would the last major piece of the team that he hasn't traded away. Maybe he'll want to start all over like Kiki and dump everyone. SAR is a decent player, but most importantly, Ainge would love his expiring contract.

SAR, Woods, and a 1st 
For 
Pierce 

That would be nice for Portland. But Ainge would probably want somethings like.

SAR / Anderson
For 
Pierce / LaFrentz

That would kill our cap space and free Ainge up to do some good things.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I saw it first  

The real question is whom would you rather pay for 5 years? Wally or Raef ?

Maybe POR could engineer a Mihm (S&T), Stewart, Atkins and a draft pick? for SAR. or with POR throwing in Woods and BOS throwing back Welsch?

Either POR takes back players they really don't want or need (Stewart, Atkins, Lafrentz, Ricky Davis) or take back a TON of players which, with POR present overloaded roster doesn't make much sense.

I think POR would have interest in Mihm, Welsch, maybe Banks, maybe Perkins.

Jefferson\West & Allen can't be traded until DEC, obviously POR would have interest in Jefferson and maybe West or Allen, but in terms of this deal they wouldn't be included.

IMO (if they can), POR should do a S & T with Mihm and sign him at BIG dollars up front with the amount REDUCING the next year or two and then leveling out. I assume this can be done?, then have BOS add filler like Stewart (expiring) and then a player like Perkins or Welsch.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Shareef Abdur Rahim for Cris Mihm, Michael Stewart and Chucky Atkins


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Celtics are absolutely not going to trade Paul Pierce, especially in a deal for Shareef Abdur-Rahim. A more likely scenario is Ricky Davis, throw-ins and a future pick for SAR. Now, I don't think that is better than getting Wally Szczerbiak from Minnesota, so I wouldn't do it if I were the Blazers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> According to ESPN's Marc Stein, Danny Ainge is trying REALLY HARD to acquire SAR from POR.
> 
> 
> ...


Paul Pierce:laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Other than Pierce (who I don't see Boston moving for SAR) the only other guy I'd want from Boston is Ricky Davis (I'd easily prefer him to Wally)... and I seriously doubt that Portland's current regime would be willing to take him on.

Welsch would be a good get, too, but I don't see how he can be sent for SAR in a realistic deal.

Pierce, LaFrentz, and Davis are the three highest-paid Celtics. Without including them in a deal (because the Celtics wouldn't with Pierce and the Blazers wouldn't want either of the other guys), I don't see how a deal can match up money-wise for Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland could trade

Shareef
Rueben
Qyntel
Sergey

for 

Pierce and Lafrenz

A center tandem of Lafrenz and Ratliff would be pretty dang good IMO for the west now that Shaq is gone.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I've sent Stein an e-mail asking:

1. How real / far along this is,

2. If Boston is willing to part with Pierce (the only way they have a shot at making a deal work, money-wise), and..

3. If the Blazera seem willing to take on Pierce and/or Raef's big/long contracts.

IF he gets back to me, it will be interesting to see what his answers are to these questions.

PBF


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

While I would love to see Paul Pierce playing in POR (did you catch the alliteration?), I'm also fairly sure that it won't happen. Pierce is their centerpiece, and last time I checked, the Celtics aren't looking for a complete overhaul (_a la_ NJ). 

That being said, 

PP and LaFrentz

for

SAR and DA

seems like an awesome deal for Portland. Too bad it'll never happen.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Portland could trade
> 
> Shareef
> ...


Agreed. But the Celtics are gonna want a SG if they trade Pierce (and that's a HUGE "if"). DA would have to be included instead of Ruben + Qyntel + Monia.

And don't forget that Raef can play PF, too. That would solve our SG and backup PF/C questions... but it would also lock us up over the cap for several more years.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Trade for Welsch

Shareef 

for

Michael Stewart
Raef Lafrenz
Jiri Welsch

actually works $$ wise Stewart expires after this year, Lafrenzs contract is similar to Wally Szczerbiaks in length and total ammount.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. But the Celtics are gonna want a SG if they trade Pierce (and that's a HUGE "if"). DA would have to be included instead of Ruben + Qyntel + Monia.
> ...


Why? They have Ricky Davis there now.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How about?

Rahim $14.6 mil + Miles $5.4 mil + Woods $1.1 mil + draft pick + $3 mil cash= $21.1 mil

for 

Pierce $12.6 mil + Welsch $1.4 mil + Stewart $4.8 mil expiring = $18.8 mil


Does getting Rahim + Miles gain on their end from a talent standpoint?

I always have liked Welsch. He and Stewart are a bit of filler
I would give them DA if possible


PG Stoudamire, NVE, Telfair
SG DA, (NVE)
SF Pierce, Patterson
PF Randolph, Stewart
C Ratliff, (Stewart), Stepania



It seems that since the major FA's are now gone. Rahim is getting more interest :whoknows:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Why? They have Ricky Davis there now.


I thought he was a SF.

Learn something new every day.

If Davis is Ainge's SG heading into the future, this could actually happen.

PBF


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Other than Pierce (who I don't see Boston moving for SAR) the only other guy I'd want from Boston is Ricky Davis (I'd easily prefer him to Wally)... and I seriously doubt that Portland's current regime would be willing to take him on.
> Ed O.


Ugh...Ricky Davis? Why? At times I swear the guy is related to JR Rider. Wally is a selfish player, but not near as selfish as Davis. Davis is a good slasher, high flying gaurd, who thinks he has a better outside shot than he really does. We already have players who can slash and think they can shoot, but they can't. The guy didn't even start for Boston last season and was getting the same minutes as Walter McCarty. I wouldn't tough Davis with a ten foot pole, and lucky Nash wouldn't either.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> It seems that since the major FA's are now gone. Rahim is getting more interest :whoknows:


I was just thinking that, too. New Jersey, Minnesota, and Boston all seem to like/want him, and there are probably others.

Is Nash's patience starting to pay off?

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

He is listed as a Forward, bnut at 6'7" and having watched him he really plays more like a SG.

Also they just added Tony Allen and Delonte West in the draft, plus they have Jiri Welsch.

Boston has no shortage of guards that's for sure.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not happening for Pierce, you can bet on that. No NBA GM is that stupid, no matter what you may want to think. Pierce and SAR are way too far apart in terms of value and talent to make a trade like that.

If a trade is going to happen between Boston and Portland, I think it's going to have to center around SAR and Ricky Davis. The fairest trade I think would be SAR, Stepania and Woods for Davis, Stewart, Atkins and Perkins. Portland gets a swingman that's a lot better than any current swingman they have, and they also get an expiring contract, a young power forward/center with potential and another point guard.

Portland:
Nick Van Exel/Damon Stoudamire/Chucky Atkins/Sebastian Telfair
Ricky Davis/Derek Anderson
(Darius Miles?)/Ruben Patterson/Travis Outlaw
Zach Randolph/Kendrick Perkins
Theo Ratliff/Michael Stewart/(Kendrick Perkins)

Boston:
Marcus Banks/Delonte West
Paul Pierce/Tony Allen
Jiri Welsch/Jumaine Jones
Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Al Jefferson/Walter McCarty
Mark Blount/Raef LaFrentz/Vladimir Stepania


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

id take so stinkers if they throw in Al Jefferson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> id take so stinkers if they throw in Al Jefferson


Al Jefferson has more value than SAR by himself. No way they just "throw him in" to get SAR for a year only to possibly lose him. Al Jefferson is off limits, especially only for SAR.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson has more value than SAR by himself. No way they just "throw him in" to get SAR for a year only to possibly lose him. Al Jefferson is off limits, especially only for SAR.


You sure talk like you're an NBA experet. I can promise you that Al Jefferson is not of limits and Boston would trade him for at least 30 players in the league. 

Anyway, have fun rooting for Steve Francis...that should test your patients as a basketball fan.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and WHY would POR consider Ricky Davis now, when they refused to take him for Bonzi Wells last year?

IF rumours are true & Ainge is trying to get Payton for Mihm, then IMO that means he is trying to pawn off LaFrentz to POR as the main salary piece for SAR. I can't see BOS trading Pierce to acquire SAR, but acquring Payton and SAR to go with Pierce makes a lot more sense to me. 

They resigned Blount, so Lafrentz is expendable, & Perkins COULD fill that b\u role. They also have an abundance of swingmen in Davis, Jones, Welsch, West & Allen.

The problem is Ricky Davis and Raef Lafrentz WILL NOT get it done for POR, not even close. I don't think POR wants EITHER player, and even if they considered taking Raef, BOS would have to seriously offer up other enticing players. Jefferson would be such a player, but he can't be traded until DEC, & after his performance in summer league, BOS justifiably would want to hold onto him. 

Outside of Pierce then, what could entice POR to absorb Lafrentz's deal? I am not sure there is enough. Welsch is intriguing, possibly Perkins and Mihm. Maybe a 1st round draft pick (most likely a mid round pick). Other than that what else is there?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> 
> You sure talk like you're an NBA experet. I can promise you that Al Jefferson is not of limits and Boston would trade him for at least 30 players in the league.


Sure, 30 players and SAR is sure as hell not one of them. I never claimed to be an expert, but it's pretty damn obvious Jefferson is not going to be traded for SAR. 



> Anyway, have fun rooting for Steve Francis...that should test your patients as a basketball fan.


You proud of yourself? You just admitted losing an argument right there. Why go off topic and attack my team or me when they have nothing to do with anything?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Payton and Fox traded to Celtics for Mihm, Banks and Atkins.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1435100#post1435100


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Sure, 30 players and SAR is sure as hell not one of them. I never claimed to be an expert, but it's pretty damn obvious Jefferson is not going to be traded for SAR.


I agree...SAR wouldn't be one of them. But I wasn't the one who said we should trade SAR for Al Jefferson, nor was the the guy who said SAR was untradable, off-limits, etc. 



> You proud of yourself? You just admitted losing an argument right there. Why go off topic and attack my team or me when they have nothing to do with anything?


Sorry, I didn't mean to get under you skin, please accept my apology.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't fathom that Boston has ANYTHING that could help Portland right now.

Sure, there's PP, but he's off limits. (and overrated in my opinion)

So, that leaves Ricky Davis -- but Portland has Miles. I don't see Davis filling the holes that exist.

The Minny deal is better than anything Portland could get out of Boston.

Play.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> How about?
> 
> Rahim $14.6 mil + Miles $5.4 mil + Woods $1.1 mil + draft pick + $3 mil cash= $21.1 mil
> ...


That would make the Celtics just BEASTLY in the east! They could do something like that, have a starting 5 of.

Payton
R. Davis
Miles
SAR
Lafrentz 

Not too shabby for them, and we get a stud in Pierce. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

After giving Stein's quote a lot of thought, I believe that either he is blowing smoke OR the deal either has hit or will hit a wall. Here's why:

Ainge will be hard-pressed to work a deal for SAR that doesn't include Pierce. Let's assume for a minute that LaFrentz is the focal-point on Boston's side of the deal. He would definately address the Blazers' backup C/PF issue. BUT I seriously doubt that the Blazers would want to tie themselves to his contract to address just that issue. They might be willing to do it if the trade also addressed their perimeter shooting issue but...

...outside of Pierce, I don't see that Boston has anyone they'd be willing to throw in that could do that. Ricky Davis is not at all attractive to the Blazers. WAY too many character issues there, not to mention the 3 years left on his contract. Welsch might work, but A) he's not quite the "sharpshooter" the Blazers need, and B) as a backup he isn't going to see enough minutes to make a significant impact on the Blazers' perimeter game.

So I really don't see a Blazers/Celtics trade involving SAR and LaFrentz unless it also involves Pierce. And since Ainge would be CRAZY to trade Pierce, I really don't see a Blazers/Celtics trade happening at all.

PBF


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

id take Raefs contract to get Pierce


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> id take Raefs contract to get Pierce


Get real guys. 

Don't even mention Pierce. 

It's obnoxious. 

Outside of trading Zach/Miles and a first rounder ... you don't get Pierce.

Pierce isn't that spectacular ... but he sells tickets. Something neither Reef, Miles or Randolph can do.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> id take Raefs contract to get Pierce


So would I. That one move would address nearly every issue still open on the Blazers' table right now (except the re-signing of Miles) and would put them right back in the thick of the playoff hunt - now and into the short-term future. BUT...

...I just can't see Ainge trading Pierce.

Besides, with Mark Blount, Walter McCarty, and Al Jefferson on-board, why does Ainge really NEED Shareef?

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like PBF's original trade idea.

And no, that's not a back-handed compliment, PBF.

I think it works good for both teams.

But now that they have Payton I think Pash Natterson will take another run at him, even though it's clear he is pretty much just a good backup now.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Assuming Pierce and Jefferson are untouchable, There really is nothing there other than Davis and picks.


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

How is reef going net Peirce when the talk was he being traded for Wally/Kittles? I think the best trade for blazers is getting in return serviceable player at the Guard/Forward position, backup forward/Center, and pick/prospects without losing the cap flexiblity next year. How about htis.

Boston Trades/Blazers Receive:
Jiri Welsch ($1.5M/2 plus qualifiying 3rd year)
Walter McCarty ($1.6M/2)
Michael Stewart($4.8M/1
Rick Fox 5M/1
+ 2 1st future picks.

Portland Trades: Reef

Obviously this is not fair 1-1 talent level but it gives blazers what they need without giving up their cap flexiblity next year.

Welsch had very nice season last year and is entrying his third year. Plus he plays VERY good defence and can play the 2/3. Plus he has improved his offense shooting 42.8% from the field and 38% from the 3point land. He could come off the bench at the 2/3 and could start in the future. Plus good character guy.

Walter is a good locker room guy and is 3pointer specialist. Could open the paint for Zach, and can play the 3/4. Plus is very cheap and give solid 15-20 minutes.

Fox + Steward give $9M in expiring contracts and the 2 future picks ( I think boston has couple from other teams) could come handy in the future.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

That deal's not very enticing, knickerbocker. None of those names really jump out at me, though Welsh may turn out to be a good pick up. As for Rick Fox in a Blazer uniform... That would be like Kurt Rambis putting on a Celts jersey. NO THANKS!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>:
> 
> Al Jefferson has more value than SAR by himself. No way they just "throw him in" to get SAR for a year only to possibly lose him. Al Jefferson is off limits, especially only for SAR.


1. If you get SAR, you got him. Nobody's likely to start a bidding war for him.

2. It's a bit premature to go all gushy over Jefferson. I know Bill Simmons thinks he's KG-esque, but Summer League is Summer League. Remember Qyntel kicked arse there last year.

That said, Portland aren't going to take Davis off your hands, and given that Ainge was dumb enough to trade good guys like Eric Williams for him, maybe he's dumb enough to give up a good young player to get SAR. Given that Ainge obviously ain't going to trade Pierce, the only way we take on one of Boston's crappy contracts is if we get Jefferson. How badly DOES Ainge want SAR?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

The only package i see Nash looking at is a Davis/Perkins deal. No way do they take a bunch of garbage for Rahim.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> The only package i see Nash looking at is a Davis/Perkins deal. No way do they take a bunch of garbage for Rahim.






They would never trade for Ricky Davis--the press would have a field day with Davis' past. The guy is known as a total thug (whether he is or isn't doesn't matter) Trading for NVE is one thing, trading for Ricky Davis is another. No way, no how, no where. Even if the guy was a great player (he's not--35% career shooter, that's right 35%) they could never justify this move.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

My bad--RD is a 45% career shooter. So what, the guy still intentionally missed a layup at the wrong basket to get a rebound for his triple double. That was the horrible.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 6.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
SF Travis Outlaw (1.0 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.1 apg in 2.4 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Paul Pierce (22.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 38.7 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
C Michael Stewart (0.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.1 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and -2.4 apg. 

Boston trades: SG Paul Pierce (22.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 38.7 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
C Michael Stewart (0.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.9 minutes) 
Boston receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 6.1 apg in 82 games) 
SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 62 games) 
SF Travis Outlaw (1.0 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.1 apg in 8 games)


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I laugh at you guys that think Peirce is untouchable. It happens all the time in the NBA. A big name player traded for lesser talent. Hello, Shaquille O'neal anyone? It happens, so quit acting like you know everything that's going on in Danny Ainge's mind. The Celtics are a bad team in a weak conference who have suffered in below mediocrity for years now. No one on that team is untouchable.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I laugh at you guys that think Peirce is untouchable. It happens all the time in the NBA. A big name player traded for lesser talent. Hello, Shaquille O'neal anyone? It happens, so quit acting like you know everything that's going on in Danny Ainge's mind. The Celtics are a bad team in a weak conference who have suffered in below mediocrity for years now. No one on that team is untouchable.


:clap:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> It happens, so quit acting like you know everything that's going on in Danny Ainge's mind.


I hope you don't think that's what I was thinking, Goldmember. All I ever said about Ainge/Pierce was that Ainge would be crazy to trade Pierce (his franchise player) and that I couldn't see Ainge doing it.

I never claimed to know what's going on in Ainge's mind. Just stating my opinion. And I also never said I couldn't be wrong, either.

PBF


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to get under you skin, please accept my apology.


Apology accepted, it wasn't necessary though. I just don't see why my favorite team should have anything to do with my opinions about unrelated topics, and why I should be bashed for liking the Magic even when I'm not even talking about them.



> So, that leaves Ricky Davis -- but Portland has Miles. I don't see Davis filling the holes that exist.
> 
> Play.


But Portland _doesn't_ have Miles, he's still unsigned, and it's starting to get late in the offseason. I'd be getting worried now. 



> My bad--RD is a 45% career shooter. So what, the guy still intentionally missed a layup at the wrong basket to get a rebound for his triple double. That was the horrible.


That's been blown way out of proportion in my opinion. Bob Sura did it too, why doesn't anyone bash him all the time?



> 2. It's a bit premature to go all gushy over Jefferson. I know Bill Simmons thinks he's KG-esque, but Summer League is Summer League. Remember Qyntel kicked arse there last year.


It's not getting gushy over him, it's the fact that he hasn't played an NBA game yet, and he's shown in Summer League that he could be a great player. It doesn't mean anything, but it'd make it hard for them to give him up, especially without getting a sure fire star in return that you know will help the team. You make a good point about Woods, Jefferson could be just like Qyntel, but the point is you can't give up on him until you give him a chance. I remember some of you very same people saying that Qyntel was untouchable last offseason.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not going to insult anybody, but IMO we won't get Pierce for SAR, even with Miles in the deal. That being said, who else would we want on Boston's roster?? I guess Al Jefferson + fillers. Seriously, who?? (and don't say Ricky Davis!!) As a fan, I could care less about the business side of the NBA, so Walter McCarty and other expiring contracts makes me wanna puke. Besides, if Portland was only interested in an expiring deal, they would have done the Kittles deal.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I laugh at you guys that think Peirce is untouchable. It happens all the time in the NBA. A big name player traded for lesser talent. Hello, Shaquille O'neal anyone? It happens, so quit acting like you know everything that's going on in Danny Ainge's mind. The Celtics are a bad team in a weak conference who have suffered in below mediocrity for years now. No one on that team is untouchable.


That's actually a really good point. At this point I think Ainge is crazy enough to do anything, but none the less i will hate him if he trades Pierce. :upset:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Ainge can try all he wants, just like NJ did. But if you don't have the players you wont get Rahim. Boston just dosn't have the players to trade for (Pierce is a pipedream and Jefferson has signed) Kendrick Perkins is an Ok center prospect, but then again, he looked like a scrub in the SPL this year. I just don't see Nash finding a deal he likes with Boston.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Ainge can try all he wants, just like NJ did. But if you don't have the players you wont get Rahim. Boston just dosn't have the players to trade for (Pierce is a pipedream and Jefferson has signed) Kendrick Perkins is an Ok center prospect, but then again, he looked like a scrub in the SPL this year. I just don't see Nash finding a deal he likes with Boston.


Well said!!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldmember!
> I laugh at you guys that think Peirce is untouchable. It happens all the time in the NBA. A big name player traded for lesser talent. Hello, Shaquille O'neal anyone? It happens, so quit acting like you know everything that's going on in Danny Ainge's mind. The Celtics are a bad team in a weak conference who have suffered in below mediocrity for years now. No one on that team is untouchable.


Ainge said no to Allen for Pierce ... you think he'd say yes to Reef for Pierce?

Play.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Danny Ainge is no different than any other GM that is interested in SAR--they may want him, but they aren't intersted in trading their best player/prospects for him. It's hard to assess SAR trade value because he's a "tweener"--he's not a top tier NBA stud, but does have a decent pedigree (carreer 20/8 guy, former all star, former olympian, only 28 yrs old) There is no way Ainge is going to trade Pierce for SAR. Think about it for a minute--SAR for Paul Pierce (here's the key) IF you're the Celtics!! It's one thing if you're a GM for a team that is a PF away from being a contender, and you have a young guy coming up to take someone like Pierce's place--sometimes seemingly lopsided trades make sense, but Boston NEEDS Paul Pierce. Because of the state of their franchise, if they were to move Pierce, they would have to get a (current) all star in return just to compete. So . . . we'll get the same kind of crappy offers from the Celtics that we have from other teams for SAR. Walter McCarty anyone? (Yuk!)


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Ainge said no to Allen for Pierce ... you think he'd say yes to Reef for Pierce?
> ...


Hey, Shareef is the best thing since sliced bread. We should be able to get Duncan for him right? :laugh:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

no ricky davis thats all i have to say


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think that's what I was thinking, Goldmember. All I ever said about Ainge/Pierce was that Ainge would be crazy to trade Pierce (his franchise player) and that I couldn't see Ainge doing it.
> ...


I wasn't referring to any one poster in particular. Just the entire notion that Pierce is untouchable. I personally wouldn't trade him for Shareef, but stranger things have happened. Ainge may find Reef's expiring deal enticing, or maybe he would like some of our young guns or draft picks, who knows. I don't think it's that far fetched.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>:
> 
> But Portland _doesn't_ have Miles, he's still unsigned, and it's starting to get late in the offseason. I'd be getting worried now.


Well you can just calm down: Portland doesn't have to do jack because he's a restricted free agent. If anyone offers him anyTHING, Portland just matches. And it's not like Boozer, because Portland has his Bird rights. 



> That's been blown way out of proportion in my opinion. Bob Sura did it too, why doesn't anyone bash him all the time?


1. They did bash him at the time.
2. He DIDN'T do the same thing - he missed a basket IN A BLOWOUT WIN - at the *correct* basket. (And I think he got the rebound and made the shot.) There's something particularly pathetic about doing it at YOUR OWN basket - it'd be like someone scoring an own goal to get a hattrick.
3. Sura had had two legit triple-doubles in a row before that. Going for three-in-a-row would tempt the best of us. Particularly as the game was already won.



> It's not getting gushy over him, it's the fact that he hasn't played an NBA game yet, and he's shown in Summer League that he could be a great player.


Correction: he's shown in Summer League that he doesn't totally stink. It is practically impossible to show in Summer League that you could be a great player - the competition just isn't good enough. (And it's not like he ate everyone alive.) He also showed that he's incredibly raw and doesn't know simple things like boxing out (from what I read). However, he's obviously raised his stock - the Blazers basically tossed a coin between him and Telfair on draft day, and it may turn out that they made the wrong call. 



> I remember some of you very same people saying that Qyntel was untouchable last offseason.


Yeah, and look what it got us.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> Well you can just calm down: Portland doesn't have to do jack because he's a restricted free agent. If anyone offers him anyTHING, Portland just matches. And it's not like Boozer, because Portland has his Bird rights.


I'm not saying they can't keep him if they want, but nobody said they're going to keep him no matter what, they may very well not match an offer they feel is too much or sign and trade him. 




> 1. They did bash him at the time.


Not nearly as much. 


> 2. He DIDN'T do the same thing - he missed a basket IN A BLOWOUT WIN - at the *correct* basket. (And I think he got the rebound and made the shot.) There's something particularly pathetic about doing it at YOUR OWN basket - it'd be like someone scoring an own goal to get a hattrick.


Davis did it in a blowout win too, they were beating Utah by like 30. 

[/QUOTE]3. Sura had had two legit triple-doubles in a row before that. Going for three-in-a-row would tempt the best of us. Particularly as the game was already won. [/QUOTE]
The game was already won in Davis' case too, but people don't want to remember that. I don't see why everyone hates Davis so much. 




> Correction: he's shown in Summer League that he doesn't totally stink. It is practically impossible to show in Summer League that you could be a great player - the competition just isn't good enough. (And it's not like he ate everyone alive.) He also showed that he's incredibly raw and doesn't know simple things like boxing out (from what I read). However, he's obviously raised his stock - the Blazers basically tossed a coin between him and Telfair on draft day, and it may turn out that they made the wrong call.
> 
> Yeah, and look what it got us.


Boston can't even trade Jefferson until December, and when was the last time a team traded rookie that they've signed before they give him a chance to play? It just doesn't happen, his summer league performences just make it even that much more unlikely.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like LaFrentz and Jiri Welsch. I'd be willing to do a S.A-R. deal based around those two guys if Boston threw in a future draft pick. But I'm probably over valuing both of them and I don't care about ruining our 05 cap space cause I don't think we're gonna have any.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> no ricky davis thats all i have to say


Well .. considering saying more would put you over the one line limit ...

Do you EVER back up ANYTHING you say?

Play.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Yo play please dont reply to any of my posts again


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, Shareef is the best thing since sliced bread. We should be able to get Duncan for him right? :laugh:


Sliced bread is overrated...just like SAR.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder who Ainge is offering? If I were Nash, knowing Jefferson and Pierce were untouchable, I'd push for 6'10" C Kendrick Perkins



> "This kid has a standing reach of *9-41/2*, he's got a 7-61/2 wingspan, he's 6-10 in bare feet with a 280-pound frame."


Link 

Which is pretty impressive considering 7'6" Yao Ming's standing reach is 9'7"

He's raw, had a so-so Summer League. But he has the size and skills to play Center. He has a big upside.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If Portland can't find a better deal than Boston's and they aren't offering Peirce or Jefferson, I could see a package of Ricky Davis, Perkins, and others. Ricky Davis has so much skill and really is a very good player but it seems he is kinda selfish. Plus he isn't exactly a straight-edge. Perkins has potential, I would take him. Jiri Welsch could probably included.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> If Portland can't find a better deal than Boston's and they aren't offering Peirce or Jefferson, I could see a package of Ricky Davis, Perkins, and others. Ricky Davis has so much skill and really is a very good player but it seems he is kinda selfish. Plus he isn't exactly a straight-edge. Perkins has potential, I would take him. Jiri Welsch could probably included.


I agree with all of that except the last sentence, I doubt Boston includes Welsch. They value him pretty high in Boston, he started most of the games for them last season playing ahead of Davis in fact. I know Davis is a better player and more talented, but that's just to put some perspective into how much he's valued in Boston, and they likely wouldn't just throw him in. I could see a deal of Davis, Stewart and Perkins for SAR working. I think that, and a deal involving LaFrentz are the only real possibilities from Boston, Pierce is not one.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is a deal for you guys:

SAR + DA + Patterson

for

Lafrentz + Ricky Davis + GP + Fox + Yogi+ $3 million

Gives you a legit SG and a backup PF/C who meshes well with both Zach and Theo with his outside jumper and shotblocking. Portland agrees to a buyout of GP's deal to let him go where ever he wants, Fox retires and Yogi Stewart picks splinters. Raef becomes the long term answer at C after Theo's contract retires.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> FREE STROMILLE SWIFT!!!


Ok, as we say in Portland, "Free is a very good price".

As for the other deal, ewww! Boston can keep that wretched refuse.

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Here is a deal for you guys:
> 
> SAR + DA + Patterson
> ...


Does Boston get to kick us in the nuts too?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, Kendrick is bigger than I thought. Here is a pic of him standing next to Darko, who's nearly 7'1"


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Here is a deal for you guys:
> 
> SAR + DA + Patterson
> ...



wow damon nve and Telfair and gp , its gonna be some unhappy people in portland


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Wow, Kendrick is bigger than I thought. Here is a pic of him standing next to Darko, who's nearly 7'1"


Interesting. It's tough to tell, of course, but it looks like Darko's leaning significantly forward and/or to his right, while Perkins is pretty much straight up.

Of course, it also looks like Darko might be closer to the camera, but he might just have a big head 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ugh, there's nobody on Boston I want who is not named Paul Pierce. How come we aren't hearing to Rahim for Chandler/Dalembert rumors?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Ugh, there's nobody on Boston I want who is not named Paul Pierce. How come we aren't hearing to Rahim for Chandler/Dalembert rumors?


Dalembert is Philly's center. Why would they trade him for a power forward?

Chandler's more likely, but Chicago doesn't really need SAR, and Portland seems unlikely (unfortunately) to be willing to take back bad contracts to take on a good player.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Perhaps he meant Chandler and Antonio Davis.... which myself and others have pitched before


Rahim $14.6 mil + Woods $1.1 mil = $15.7 mil 

for Antonio Davis $12 mil + Chandler $4.8 mil = $16.8 mil

We take on AD expensive contract to get Chandler

Chicago gets their scoring PF + a potential good player in Woods to help fill the guard core thinned out by Crawford leaving


But with Curry reported to be weigh (LOL) overweight. I think they will value Chandler more now


----------

